
What Makes a Great Friend? - LeonW
https://leowid.com/what-makes-a-great-friend-9-things-that-my-best-friend-matthias-does/
======
jonnymiller
> "I believe that this ability to listen deeply to someone else’s experience
> without adding any of one’s own ideas or thoughts is among the rarest gifts
> in today’s world"

This resonated. As someone who loves to give advice and recommendations to be
'helpful' (and so validate my presence) it's incredibly hard to just be with
someone else's experience.

